# Reimontoir Cylinder 4 Rubis 7169



## Des1986 (May 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone. I found this old watch last year in work, cant find this 1 anywhere online, its silver, got a flower right in the centre of the face. Can any1 tell me anythin, i'll upload pics tomorrow if i can. Only just register. Thanks


----------

